

Who killed videogames? (a ghost story) - gchpaco
http://insertcredit.com/2011/09/22/who-killed-videogames-a-ghost-story/

======
michaelochurch
Depressing. Video games have become like the fashion industry, destroyed by
bike-shedding nitwits with monstrous egos whom any society with integrity and
courage would recognize as circus freaks and put in their place.

If you actually give 2/3rds of a fuck about design and building something
great, you pretty much have to stay out of the mainstream. You can't fight the
current.

Chrono Trigger is dead. Long live Farmville!

